# Wholesale account help needed...



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm wanting to start a t shirt line for my random designs. I have absolutely NO business set up and I really want an American Apparel wholesale account. Can some one tell me EVERYTHING I need to get in order to apply for an American Apparel wholesale account? 

Thanks!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

squardo said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm wanting to start a t shirt line for my random designs. I have absolutely NO business set up and I really want an American Apparel wholesale account. Can some one tell me EVERYTHING I need to get in order to apply for an American Apparel wholesale account?
> 
> Thanks!



you need a resale license


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

Negative. All you need is a vendors license. I got one myself.


----------



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

GreatDomains said:


> Negative. All you need is a vendors license. I got one myself.


How do you go about getting a vendors license? Never heard of it! Haha


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

squardo said:


> How do you go about getting a vendors license? Never heard of it! Haha


Well if your a United States Citizen I can help, normally depending on where you live, you go down to your local goverment building downtown and apply for one. If I knew what city you were located in I could help you a bit more


----------



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

GreatDomains said:


> Well if your a United States Citizen I can help, normally depending on where you live, you go down to your local goverment building downtown and apply for one. If I knew what city you were located in I could help you a bit more


I'm located in Valdosta, Georgia. Is there anyway to do it online? If not that's fine just curious. Thanks!


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

City of Valdosta, GA : Business Occupation Tax Licensing


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

GreatDomains said:


> City of Valdosta, GA : Business Occupation Tax Licensing


American apparel requires a resale license number in order to purchase.


----------



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! Now what's the difference between this and a resale license?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

squardo said:


> Thanks a bunch! Now what's the difference between this and a resale license?


That is a business license it is so you are allowed in your area to sell things. It is to keep track of persons that are making money in the area and collect taxes from


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

sttbtch said:


> That is a business license it is so you are allowed in your area to sell things. It is to keep track of persons that are making money in the area and collect taxes from


Yes but it has your Tax ID number which is one of the things that AA Ask for as well as sanmar and others.


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

https://www.americanapparel.net/wholesaleresources/expressorder/wholesaleaccountapp.aspx
here is a link to become a distributor. This is the application. Notice that it ask for a tax id and state business license. I dont know why everyone has to argue about it lol


----------



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

It says I need a federal tax ID. And a state sales tax License #. Is that the same thing you guys are talking about?


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

squardo said:


> It says I need a federal tax ID. And a state sales tax License #. Is that the same thing you guys are talking about?


When you get your business license your assigned a federal tax ID with it as well as a state tax id (aka license number) Yes. This is all you will need in order to get a wholesale account


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

Follow the link I posted earlier. Keep in mind that 99% of cities require you to have a physical storefront (Business location) in order to get a business license.


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

Your resale license number will be given to you ONCE you are an approved vendor with AA. That is somthing issued 100% by them. But just to reiterate what you need to do first to start your business is Get your Business License from the link I posted above first. Then apply to your wholesellers AA,Sanmar,Ogio Etc. Thidd Id recommend a website. I can help with that when it comes to that point. I hope this helps if you need any help with anything as far as starting your business goes you can add me on skype:tf2marketplace. I can help guide you through the steps


----------



## squardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Phew a lot to take in but I got it now haha thanks a bunch. Ill write that down and let you know if I need any more help. Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

No problem man, good luck I hope you succeed. Follow your dreams even if it kills you. Life isnt worth living if you never live.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

maybe in your state. In California you have to go to the state licencing to get your resale state license number. You get your business license from your city if you resided in the county you don't need a business license. Federal tax id you have to apply online and get it in moments. American apparel does not give you a resale number they give you an account number to keep track of in their system.

for the state of Georgia you need a resale certificate

Georgia Department of Revenue - Georgia Business Sales Tax Resale Certificate Number

to purchase items for resale like american apparel

To get your EIN number or your federal tax id number if you have employees is here

Employer ID Numbers (EINs)

If you are doing it all your self under a DBA you can use your social security like I did for the first 4 years until I hired employees

The link given before is for you local business license they do not issue a tax resale license. 

City of Valdosta, GA : Business Occupation Tax Licensing

best thing to do is not trust us but your city and bring your check book. the business license will cost the tax resale and federal ID does not.


----------



## GreatDomains (Jul 8, 2013)

sttbtch said:


> maybe in your state. In California you have to go to the state licencing to get your resale state license number. You get your business license from your city if you resided in the county you don't need a business license. Federal tax id you have to apply online and get it in moments. American apparel does not give you a resale number they give you an account number to keep track of in their system.
> 
> for the state of Georgia you need a resale certificate
> 
> ...


Who knows Toledo OHIO took me 10 mins and Got it all lol.


----------

